# Intel Core i7-10700K zu heiß?



## Crack1987 (1. März 2021)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

habe seit einigen Tagen folgenden PC:
Intel Core i7-10700K + Boxedlüfter​Nvidia GeForce RTX 3070​ Be Quiet! System Power 9 700W 
*Gehäuse: *AeroCool ITS-388, Acrylfenster
PRIME H470-Plus von Asus

Im Leerlauf bzw mit Opera an (teilweise bis 120 offenen Threads) liegt alles so bei 35 - 45 Grad.
Aber in Spielen (alle in 4K) geht die Temperatur teilweise bis auf 95 Grad hoch...höher wird es nicht.

Der Lüfter ist im Bios schon auf Maximal gestellt. 

Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## chill_eule (1. März 2021)

Moin und willkommen im Forum! 

Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass Intel den 10700K *ohne* beigelegten Kühler verkauft!

Der normale Intel boxed ist nur für kleinere CPUs gedacht. Bei deinem kommt er an die Grenze, wie du selbst gemerkt hast.

Da musst du noch mal ein wenig Geld investieren, _mindestens _25€:








						Arctic Freezer 34 CO ab € 49,43 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Freezer 34 CO ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 124x157x86mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x25mm, 200-1800rp… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Bei Kühlern gilt aber oft: viel hilft viel 
Also je größer und teurer der Kühler wird, desto leiser kann er arbeiten, und desto mehr OC Potential hast du.

Mittelklasse z.B.:








						Thermalright Macho Direct ab € 39,99 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermalright Macho Direct ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 152x158x129mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 140x152x26.5mm, 300-130… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



oder Premium-Gerät:








						be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 ab € 77,43 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler (Dual-Tower) • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 136x163x146mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 135x135x22… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Über dein Gehäuse finde ich auf die schnelle nix, also keine Ahnung was da maximal (von der Höhe her) rein passt.


----------



## flx23 (1. März 2021)

Mit dem boxed sind das Temperaturen die zu erwarten sind. 

Kauf dir einen besseren CPU Kühler und es sollte unter 90 Grad bleiben, vorausgesetzt dein Gehäuse ist halbwegs gut belüftet


----------



## Crack1987 (1. März 2021)

Also sind die Temperaturen, mit allen Augen zudrücken, und "nur" beim Gaming neuer Games in 4K halbwegs OK?
Also wenn ich erstmal keinen neuen einbaue?


----------



## chill_eule (1. März 2021)

Crack1987 schrieb:


> geht die Temperatur teilweise bis auf 95 Grad hoch...höher wird es nicht.


Schaden tut es der CPU nicht direkt, das sieht nämlich so aus, als ob die schon drosselt um nicht zu überhitzen 
So hast du aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht die volle Leistung parat.


----------



## Bandicoot (1. März 2021)

Ein  besserer Kühler und etwas undervolting sollte das in den Griff bekommen. Greif zum Macho wenn er in dein Tower passt, für unter 40€ ein super Kühler.
Hab den selber in meinen zwei PC's verbaut.


----------



## Crack1987 (1. März 2021)

Erst Mal danke für Eure Antworten 

Wenn ich jetzt ganz zynisch wäre, könnte ich sagen: Bis die volle Leistung von diesem Monster-CDU benötigt wird (in Games), dauert es noch 2-3 Jahre. Und dann würde ich einen neuen Lüfter kaufen?!


----------



## Bandicoot (1. März 2021)

Dann untervolte ihn etwas, in 0,05V Schritten testen, das bringt nochmal ein paar Grad weniger.
Allerdings kannst du auch gleich ein kaufen und fängst nicht nochmal an wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## chill_eule (1. März 2021)

Lieber jetzt. Deine CPU wird auch jetzt schon durch die Temperaturen eingebremst denke ich.


----------



## Crack1987 (2. März 2021)

Moin zusammen, hatte gestern schon geschrieben, dass mein Intel Core i7-10700K mit Nvidia GeForce RTX 3070 sehr heiß wird - bis 96 Grad beim Zocken.
Ich werde mir wohl einen neuen kaufen müssen. Da ich gestern schon einige Kaufvorschlage bekommen hatte, hier nochmal die Bilder von meinem Kühler - was ist das eigentlich für einer? - und meinem Gehäuse.
Zu Groß sollte er wohl nicht werden - wäre aber gerne bereit ein paar Euro mehr zu investieren und mein PC bleibt dafür "cool" 
Mein Mainb. ist ein PRIME H470-Plus von Asus.

Gehäuse ist ein AeroCool ITS-388, Acrylfenster, Kabelmanagement, Staubfilter, integrierte 13 Modi RGB-LED-Beleuchtung - 190 x 460 x 415mm (B x H x L)

Ich danke Euch .)


----------



## chill_eule (2. März 2021)

Nur ein neuer Lüfter bringt da überhaupt nix...
Ein ganz neuer Kühler muss her, wie im alten Thema schon besprochen wurde.





						Intel Core i7-10700K zu heiß?
					

Mahlzeit zusammen,  habe seit einigen Tagen folgenden PC: Intel Core i7-10700K + Boxedlüfter Nvidia GeForce RTX 3070  Be Quiet! System Power 9 700W  Gehäuse: AeroCool ITS-388, Acrylfenster PRIME H470-Plus von Asus  Im Leerlauf bzw mit Opera an (teilweise bis 120 offenen Threads) liegt alles so...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Oder ist das schlecht geworden über Nacht?


----------



## Crack1987 (2. März 2021)

Bitte entschuldige, ich meinte auch neuer Kühler.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2021)

Bitte doch mal einen Mod, dieses Thema hier mit deinem Thema von gestern zusammen zu legen. Ergibt doch keinen Sinn, dass du hier nen zweiten Thread zum gleichen Thema hast. 

Im Moment hast du einen kleinen Top-Blower von Xilence verbaut. Leider scheint dein Gehäuse nur für Fertigrechner verwendet zu werden - ich habe unter der Produktbezeichnung keine Spezifikationen gefunden. Vor allem wichtig wäre die maximal mögliche Höhe des Kühlers.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bitte doch mal einen Mod, dieses Thema hier mit deinem Thema von gestern zusammen zu legen. Ergibt doch keinen Sinn, dass du hier nen zweiten Thread zum gleichen Thema hast.


Done!  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Crack1987 (2. März 2021)

Die maximale Höhe sollte 153 mm nicht überschreiten.

Hätte mir folgende ausgesucht:









						Scythe Big Shuriken 3 ab € 40,98 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Scythe Big Shuriken 3 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Top-Blow-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 122x69x122mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x17mm, 300-180… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				












						SilverStone Argon AR06 ab € 39,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für SilverStone Argon AR06 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Top-Blow-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 105x58x92mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 92x92x15mm, 1200-2500r… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				












						Noctua NH-L9i chromax.black ab € 54,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NH-L9i chromax.black ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Top-Blow-Kühler, 2HE • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 95x37x95mm (BxHxT) • Abmessungen ohne Lüfter: 95x2… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				












						Akasa Venom Pico ab € 39,23 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Akasa Venom Pico ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 94x138.5x76mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 92x92x25mm, 600-3000rpm… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				












						Noctua NH-L12S ab € 65,44 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NH-L12S ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Top-Blow-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 128x70x146mm (BxHxT) • Abmessungen ohne Lüfter: 128x70x… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				












						Noctua NH-U9S ab € 64,19 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Noctua NH-U9S ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 95x125x95mm (BxHxT) • Abmessungen ohne Lüfter: 95x125x68mm… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Wobei der Letzte in der Liste mein Favorite wäre.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## chill_eule (2. März 2021)

Ich würd ja eher nen vernünftigen und großen Tower-Kühler drauf machen 









						Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. B | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. B ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 120x150x127mm (BxHxT) • Abmessungen ohne Lüfter: 120x150x1… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Cryorig H7 Ultra | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Cryorig H7 Ultra ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 123x145x98mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x25mm, 300-1600rp… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced ab € 32,79 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alpenföhn Brocken ECO Advanced ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 126x149x93mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 120x120x25mm, 500-1600rp… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




plus evtl. noch einen Lüfter in den Deckel zum Abtransport der warmen Luft.


----------



## Crack1987 (2. März 2021)

Und der Alpenföhn würde auf mein Board mit Sockel 1200 passen?


----------



## Siriuz (2. März 2021)

Sollte er ja. Ich hab die gleiche CPU (leicht übertaktet) mit einer AiO Wasserkühlung + 6 Lüftern. Hab meine Lüfter aber auf fast Lautlos gestellt. Bedeutet: Unter Last, beim Spielen: 67-72 Grad. Maximum.  In normalen Office Anwendungen 40 Grad.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. März 2021)

@Crack1987 

Die meisten von dir rausgesuchten Kühler sind sog. Top Blower, genau wie dein jetziger. Die sind total unpraktisch, weil sie nicht mit dem Luftstrom deines Gehäuse arbeiten. Top Blower ziehen die Luft von "oben", also rechtwinklig zum Luftstrom (Front rein, Heck raus) an und pressen sie dann beidseitig durch die Lamellen des Kühlkörpers wieder raus. Und das ist nachvollziehbarerweise ziemlicher Quatsch. 

Darum sollte es ein Tower-Kühler sein, der die einströmende, kühle Luft von der Front aufnimmt und nach hinten, Richtung ausblasendem Hecklüfter, durch die Kühllamellen presst. 

Der Brocken Eco Advanced passt auch für Sockel 1200, steht ja auch in den Produkt daten, die verlinkt sind.


----------



## chill_eule (2. März 2021)

Darf ich mal raten: Das war ein Fertig PC von Systemtreff (oder so)? 

*Kannst du die Kiste evtl. noch zurück schicken?* 
Würde ich dann ehrlich gesagt fast empfehlen.
Ein 10700K auf ein H470 Board zu klöppeln und dann mit so einem billigen Kühler und auch RAM zu versehen, ist schon echt eine Frechheit  
Der RAM wird dort z.B. mit 3200Mhz angegeben, was aber auf dem H470 Board garnicht möglich ist... 

PS: Im Kleingedruckten taucht dann auch mal ein Hinweis dazu auf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ei Ei Ei...


----------



## Shinna (2. März 2021)

Crack1987 schrieb:


> Bilder von meinem Kühler - was ist das eigentlich für einer?


Der Kühler stammt von Xilence und dürfte im Einkauf so bei 5€ vll. liegen. Schaut nach dem alten Vorgänger von diesem aus:





						Xilence - XC041 I404T CPU Cooler 1700/ 1200 / 1156 / 1155 / 1151 / 1150, Performance C | I404T
					

Komponenten zur Kühlung und Geräuschminimierung von Desktop-PCs. Leise Netzteile, Kühler und Gehäuselüfter




					www.xilence.net
				



Max 125w TDP ist halt nichts dolles.


----------



## Crack1987 (3. März 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Darf ich mal raten: Das war ein Fertig PC von Systemtreff (oder so)?
> 
> *Kannst du die Kiste evtl. noch zurück schicken?*
> Würde ich dann ehrlich gesagt fast empfehlen.
> ...


ISt tatsächlich Systemtreff. Aber Deiner Nachricht nach, haben die keinen guten Stand im Forum hier, oder?

Nochmal wegen dem  Alpenföhn: Wird es auf dem AsusBoard mit Geforce 3070 dann nicht etwas eng?


----------



## flx23 (3. März 2021)

Crack1987 schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen dem Alpenföhn: Wird es auf dem AsusBoard mit Geforce 3070 dann nicht etwas eng?


Eng darf ss ja werden. Die dürfen sich sogar berühren. Nur wenn der Kühler und die Grafikkarte sich gegenseitig wegdrücken wäre es kritisch. Aber das wird nicht passieren


----------



## chill_eule (3. März 2021)

Crack1987 schrieb:


> ISt tatsächlich Systemtreff.


Ich kenn die gar nicht, und ich weiß auch nicht was andere von denen halten.
Aber das System was du da gekauft hast ist insgesamt unter aller Kanone mMn. 
Auf deren Seite kosten die um die 2000€, richtig?

Mal zum Vergleich:


			https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p106281
		

Da läuft die "K" CPU wenigstens auf einem Z490 Board. 
Der RAM läuft dann auch mit der Taktrate für die man bezahlt.
Der Kühler ist deutlich besser. 
Ebenso das Netzteil (obwohl auch nicht optimal) und das Gehäuse ist auch Spitzenqualität. 

Wenn man da noch ein wenig mit dem Konfigurator rum spielt, hat man ein richtig gutes System, für nur ein wenig mehr Geld:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches Spiel auch bei dubaro 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2021)

Crack1987 schrieb:


> Und der Alpenföhn würde auf mein Board mit Sockel 1200 passen?


Bei deiner Plattform muss beim Kühler auch 115x dabeistehen, dann passt der Kühler auch. Weil der Sockel 1200 nicht immer mit dabei steht, da er noch recht neu ist. Der Lochabstand auf dem Mainboard ist aber identisch.

Übrigens habe ich eine Wasserkühlung und letztens habe ich ein Mainboard im offenen Versuchsaufbau auch testen müssen. Dazu hatte ich auch noch ein alten Intel Boxed Kühler im Schrank liegen und damit konnte ich auch keine Programme ausführen, die den Prozessor stark belastet haben, weil mein 9900K auch einiges an Leistung zieht.


----------



## Crack1987 (3. März 2021)

Erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten!
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen  

Was glaubt ihr, welche Temperaturen der Alpenföhn Brocken ECO so bringen wird? 
Schönen wären maximal 75 Grad in 4K-Gaming
​


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich kenn die gar nicht, und ich weiß auch nicht was andere von denen halten.
> Aber das System was du da gekauft hast ist insgesamt unter aller Kanone mMn.
> Auf deren Seite kosten die um die 2000€, richtig?
> 
> ...


Danke, wenn ich - hoffentlich nicht soo bald - mal wieder einen neuen PC brauche, werde ich mich daran erinnern.

Habe für das komplette System 1600 Euro gezahlt.


----------



## Mahoy (3. März 2021)

Shinna schrieb:


> Der Kühler stammt von Xilence und dürfte im Einkauf so bei 5€ vll. liegen. Schaut nach dem alten Vorgänger von diesem aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Kühler könnte sogar geringere Temperaturen bringen, wenn er nicht unsinnigerweise so verbaut wäre, dass die Lamellen vertikal ausgerichtet sind. Schon ihn um 90° zu drehen könnte schlagartig etwas geringere Temperaturen bringen.

Trotzdem, ein Towerkühler bringt deutlich mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2021)

Crack1987 schrieb:


> Schönen wären maximal 75 Grad in 4K-Gaming


Beachten musst du immer wie sich der Prozessor verhalten muss, denn die GPU in Spielen ist da auch ausschlaggebend. GPU im Limit bedeutet, dass der Prozessor nicht die volle Leistung aufbringen muss und daher auch kühler bleibt. CPU im Limit muss der Prozessor mehr leisten und wird auch höhere Temperaturen erreichen.

Wenn Luftkühlung, dann würde ich auch aufs Ganze gehen und ein doppelt Turmkühler verbauen. Die max. Höhe stehen hier auch bei dem Kühler mit dabei und sind normalerweise auf normale ATX Gehäuse vorgesehen. Daher einfach mal selbst die Herstellerseite des Gehäuses und des Kühlers aufsuchen und schauen was für ein Kühler maximal in der Höhe haben darf.

Mit solch einem Kühler hast du nicht nur mehr Kühlfläche, mehre große Lüfter können auch langsamer laufen. Lüfter die langsamer laufen können, sind dann auch leiser.


----------



## Crack1987 (4. März 2021)

Update:

Habe jetzt von einem Freund den Brocken Eco Advanced eingebaut bekommen.
In AIDA64 Extreme lief auch alles einige Zeit bei maximal 75 Grad.
In Horizon Zero Dawn dann bei 4K ging dann aber alles relativ schnell wieder auf fast 93 Grad hoch.
Liegt das vvllt. an den CPU?
Hat noch jemand eine Idde?


----------



## flx23 (4. März 2021)

Wie ist denn das Gehäuse so belüftet, könnte ja auch sein das die gpu einfach viel Wärme macht und die nicht aus dem Gehäuse raus kommt. 

Testweise einfach mal das Gehäuse an der Seite aufmachen und schauen ob es besser wird


----------



## Crack1987 (6. März 2021)

So, jetzt habe ich es, dank Euer Hilfe gelöst:

DANKE AN ALLE  

Schuld an vielen war der Turbo-Modus von Intel im Bios.
Als ich diesen + TurboModus 3  deaktivierte, wurde alles besser:

Zum Vergleich (alles mit Prime 95, small, 95 Minuten)

+Mit altem Lüfter und Turbo an: nach 5 Minuten alle Kerne auf über 95 Grad
+Mit Brocken Eco Advanced und Turo-Modus: Max. 93 Grad
+Mit Brocken Eco Advanced und Turo off: Max. 76 Grad

Das sieht doch gut aus, denke ich!? 

Warum gibt es eigentlich diesen TurboModus, wenn er, laut google, sehr viele Probleme macht?

Eine Frage noch: Strg+Alt+Entf wird die Betriebszeit nach einem Neustart oder gar einer Hunterfahrt und danach Neustart nicht "zurückgesetzt"?


----------



## chill_eule (6. März 2021)

Glückwunsch, du hast deine CPU eingebremst um das Problem zu umgehen...
Weißt du was der Intel Turbo ist? Grad im Hinblick auf deine teure "K" CPU?



Crack1987 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Strg+Alt+Entf wird die Betriebszeit nach einem Neustart oder gar einer Hunterfahrt und danach Neustart nicht "zurückgesetzt"?


Den Satz kapier ich beim besten Willen nicht


----------



## flx23 (6. März 2021)

Crack1987 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Strg+Alt+Entf wird die Betriebszeit nach einem Neustart oder gar einer Hunterfahrt



Ein mal Google hilft hier

https://www.windows-faq.de/2017/01/...t-stimmt-nicht-im-taskmanager-bei-windows-10/ 

Den Rest hat Eule ja schon erklärt


----------

